# 3.1 Update Times Out



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I have tried to download the 3.1 update for K3 to my computer three times. It fails each time and I get an error mesage that says the download was unsuccessful because it has "timed out." I think I'm following instructions carefully, but I don't understand why I'm having trouble. Forgive my basic terms here, but this is what I'm seeing during the attempted download: the image of a sheet of paper floating from the world into a file folder just goes on interminably and then the whole process quits. Estimated time left and transfer rate are not displayed. About one or two green bars show and it never moves beyond that. First I directed it to save in my Kindle folder on my computer where I send all Kindle content. Now I'm trying saving just to desktop.Any ideas beyond "call Amazon"?


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Other people have reported issues with trying to download the 3.1 update so I don't think its a problem your side.  I've never had any issues with it but there is definitely something odd going on with the Amazon servers regarding the 3.1 update.

Amazon appear to be pushing out the 3.1 update for automatic upgrade anyway so if you can't do it then just wait and you'll probably get it anyway sometime in the next couple weeks.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I downloaded the update on Saturday.  I tried several times to download it by just clicking the link, the same way you always download stuff -- just like you are experiencing, it would say it was downloading but never actually do so.  I tried several times.  Then I tried right clicking the link and choosing "save target as" -- this worked, and the update downloaded right away!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

What is so much better about the 3.1 update? My Kindle 3 seems to work fine without it. But I am curious.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Glad to hear that the problem may not be on my end of the process. I don't have wi-fi at home yet, and I read that the automatic update will come through wi-fi. That's why I chose to do the download via computer as I have been doing with all of my book purchases. I'll try the "save target as" method and report back. Thanks.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Bingo! I "saved target as" and it went through in under 2 minutes. Thanks, PinkKindle! Now I'll try transferring to Kindle. I'll let you know later how that goes.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, maybe it wasn't all my Kindle's fault after all.  When I was downloading 3.1 to my Kindle last week my Kindle froze, wouldn't unfreeze and was declared dead by Kindle Customer Service.  Amazon replaced my Kindle.  KCS thought there was a flaw in my Kindle but perhaps there is a glitch in the 3.1 software update.  Who knows...my replacement K3 seems to be working fine and the battery isn't draining nearly as quickly as my original K3.

It came with the 3.0.2 software and I'm not downloading 3.1.  If Amazon pushes it to my K3 I'm OK with it but, currently, I'm not downloading it myself.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

mayfire said:


> Bingo! I "saved target as" and it went through in under 2 minutes. Thanks, PinkKindle! Now I'll try transferring to Kindle. I'll let you know later how that goes.


You're welcome!  I have no idea why that worked when clicking the link didn't -- something wrong with the link I guess? Anyway, I'm glad the "save target as" worked for you too!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah, glad to hear there is a way.. I tried and tried to download with no success, but eventually I got the download automatically.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, folks! I have successfully updated to 3.1. My page turns do seem a little faster, but unfortunately I have yet to find one of my already installed books with page numbers. Is there anything else I should do to see them. I have read the Amazon page on the update overview and I do press the Menu button, but only locations show up.


----------



## Tiersten (Sep 6, 2010)

Syncing is all you need to do.  Your books may not have page number support.  Look at the book description on the website or via your Kindle.  If it mentions Page Numbers and what print version the data is from then your book should support it.

The page numbers don't always appear on the TOC or preface so you may have to go further in to see it.


----------

